# Domestics,big hunters-how far apart?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I was watching Big Cat Diary last night ,and it occured to me,except for the size,and a few other details, lions and other big cats aren't TOO different from housies! They're playful,have personalities, and love to nap!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

There seems to be a lot of similarities! I could watch wild cats tv shows for hours. They are not only stunningly beautiful but fascinating to watch their prowess.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin thinks he's a snow leopard! He loves the snow!


----------

